# Strange catch on shrimp



## RiverFishJam (May 7, 2012)

Went cat fishing last night, using fresh shrimp (my go to bait for channels). Ended up catching a 10 pound 28" carp. Trying to upload a picture. Any one else ever catch a carp on fresh shrimp?




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Not all the strange one of carps favorite food is crayfish 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

I havent personally, but the last 2 times my friend brought his girlfriend to Milton with us she has pulled a carp out each time using shrimp. First one was close to 7lbs and the most recent one was a little over 5lbs. I have been to Milton hundreds of times over the last few years and have never pulled one out.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

caught a fish ohio yellow perch on cut shad at buckeye once


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I caught a a 15" LMB on shrimp under a bobber the other day.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

One of my buddies was fishing the ohio river last winter with shrimp and he caught two carp close to 20lbs. They weren't what he was planning on catching but he was glad to have them.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

My biggest fish I've hooked was on shrimp. Never got to see what it was because it got off. I think it was a monster carp though.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

My strangest catch on shrimp was on the Mississippi River in Minnesota. Well not my catch a buddy in my boat but was a 17" walleye and a 14" gar. Both the same night


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

When you guys refer to "fresh shrimp" are you talking about raw thawed shrimp?


----------



## RiverFishJam (May 7, 2012)

Yes. I buy it at giant eagle. Usually like to get the 35-40 p&d. It threads on the hook really well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Not all that uncommon to catch carp on shrimp, I've caught a couple and heard of people doing it before. I once caught a carp on a live 6" creek chub, that sort of blew my mind. I guess they are just opportunistic feeders and when hungry enough, they'll take whatever fits in their mouth lol.


----------

